# Thanksgiving MELTDOWN!!!!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a very nice Thanksgiving dinner with my loved ones then made my way to an unstocked trib before dark. Fished around 1.5 hours, landed 9 steelhead lost a few others. Used blobs of untied skein under a float. Caught a fish basically first cast in each of the holes I fished. Had a big male that didn't want to come in till the last inch was given.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice. I went this afternoon to my local creek, and fished the mouth. Went 6 for 11 all on jig and maggots, couldnt get one to look at eggs, shiners, crawlers.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nice catch...................


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are beautiful fish. thanks for sharing them with us.
sherman


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice pictures and catch, thanks for your posting, gotta try some that caviar (bait) sometime!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yep lol


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice what size hook/leader?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

For bait fishing I generally use 8lb mono line & size 8 raven specialist hooks


----------

